# Fishing tips



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I do a decent amount of wire fishing when doing remodels and such and even for small jobs. Last week all I had to run was two new circuits for a remodel. It literally took me all day, I was alone so that didn't help. I did finish without having to make any plaster repairs though! It was one of those crazy old houses :laughing: 


So how about some tricks, tools, and tips to fishing wires to make life a little easier:laughing: 

In my arsenal I use all the basics 
steel fish tape
nylon fish tape 
fish sticks
string with a nut tied to it
tone probe tester


Dave


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Rigid SeeSnake, Milwaukee M12 or similar.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I also carry a telescoping 3"mirror, a telescoping magnet and a bendable magnet which seem to help in finding the steel tapes.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use a rod, reel, and bait, and a boat if I'm fishing for walleye.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys,


480, I was just thinking of one of those after this last job. I kept sticking another fish tape in the knockout of the box to try and find the one I fed up from the basement, I was thinking wouldn't it be nice if I could see where the fish tape was:laughing:

Woodchuck, Its funny I just picked up those very items at my local blowes this evening:laughing:

Killer, I wish that was the kind of fishing I was talking about:laughing: Its a shame I got a fishing lisence last year and only used it once! I didn't even get one yet this year:sad: 



Dave


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave, you pretty much have what it takes in the mechanical accessory department. The ultimate, of course, is having that knack to "feel" where you are from 8-10' away. Some have it seemingly from birth, some develop it, and some never get there.

One trick I use regularly when fishing down through a top plate is to drill *two* holes. One for the wire, and one to look through. To go along with that, a bright light in the destination box helps a lot.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Steel ball-chain and magnet.

I own pretty much every tool LSD makes. Start there.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Only thing I'd add is a drop chain. At least that's what we call it.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I once had to get a cable about 75' through a 12" deep crawl space. We pulled a line behind a r/c jeep.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Steel ball-chain and magnet.
> 
> I own pretty much every tool LSD makes. Start there.



For those wondering about LSD. :blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

string,wad of paper and a shop vac:thumbup:


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

If you have the extra cash, the Wire Python can come in handy on occasion.
http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/RT/Wire_Python.htm


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

avguy said:


> If you have the extra cash, the Wire Python can come in handy on occasion.


yeah, how well does this work? does it catch on lath and plaster at all? seems like a good idea, but never used one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The wire python is great if you don't mind marking up some walls.

....in practice its not that great...


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd rather paint than replace drywall.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the suggestions

Tin, I'm still developing the knack. I can find studs knocking on the wall no problem. I just can't find wires!:laughing:


All I got to get now is some chain and maybe a r/c jeep:laughing:


I looked at that python a few months ago at my electrical supplier. It looked pretty nice. Does it make a hole in the wall to pull the weight through?

About the marks I wonder if a magic eraser would take them off


Dave


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> The wire python is great if you don't mind marking up some walls.
> 
> ....in practice its not that great...


 
maybe put a piece of felt under it...


----------



## 3532 (Jul 28, 2010)

Have two people. Have one person push fish in wall and put ear on fish tape. Have other person try and "hook" fish with another fish from where you have to get wire to. When you touch fish to fish the first person will be able to "hear" it through the fish. Make sure you leave hooks on fish open wide enough to "hook". Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## teamo (Oct 26, 2009)

I made up two lengths of ball chain about 12' each. On one end I crimped a small lead fishing weight around the chain. I use a coupling connector that joins two lengths of chain together. If I have to go only one story then I use one length. If I have to go from the second floor I join the two together so that it will span the distance to the attic/basement, etc. Usually the chain will play out all the way to the bottom. I use a snake and put it in a hole at the bottom and spin it around a few times. It seems to catch the chain most times. Sometimes I get lucky and the chain is visible when I look in the bottom hole. A few times the chain was sticking out of the bottom hole in the basement when I went down to check. Now that is a victory that only someone who has done some snaking can appreciate.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

teamo said:


> A few times the chain was sticking out of the bottom hole in the basement when I went down to check. Now that is a victory that only someone who has done some snaking can appreciate.


Hallelujah, brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

3/4"" pex pipe fishes really well and can be used as a temporary conduit.

Neodymium magnets are handy.

As already mentioned, a hand held seesnake is an absolute life saver.


----------

